
Why Is Covid Less Dangerous Now? Doctors Gain Virus Skill to Fight Coronavirus - mrfusion
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-19/covid-grows-less-deadly-as-doctors-gain-practice-drugs-improve
======
just-juan-post
Is it also possible that the virus deceased the vulnerable in March / April
and thus peaked then?

~~~
lbeltrame
I think it's a possibility, but I don't think that explains all. Personally,
but this is just a hunch without any hard data to back up, I think March/April
were an exceptional event, and the "regular" way the virus infects and kills
is what we're seeing now.

